# Animatronic eye X-1000 Advanced Head-Movement-Tracker Gyro Hardware Test



## LastHouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow!!! So cool!

LastHouse


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

I liked the idea on a predator canon,but can you explain a little more on how to do it?
And where did you got this hardware for $39?


----------



## willettfx (Jul 3, 2007)

Connection (Trainer plug ) is in back of your RC transmitter, Connect servos in X axis- channel 7 Y axis-channel 8 in Receiver . When you pull the Trainer Switch ,Press the centering button on the Gyro. You can move it now
http://www.xheli.com/88e-xgyro1000.html
hope this helps
gary


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Gary,I can't belive this technology is soooo cheap.I used to fly RC models,and I still have a PCM futaba 9 channels,(will be cool to fly the plane from the cockpit)now you put a lot of thinking in my way bussy-prop-head of mine,and not too deep pockets!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Where can you get the glasses to see through with something like this?
Still thinking in the predator cannon......


----------



## willettfx (Jul 3, 2007)

> and not too deep pockets


Me 2

‎8:00 Last night my air conditioner when out ,It was hell, 90 degrees inside my house. Air conditioner repairman came this morning and fixed it and its working great.

Bad capacitor
Thank You Rob
Have a Great Day


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that,I hope it was a cheap fix,more money for props!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

